# Mock cycle cancelled: drug reaction



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello, my mock cycle for my egg donation has just been cancelled 😞  
They think I'm having an allergic reaction (swollen & tingly legs & hands) to the oestrogen tablet Progynova. Am gutted as only 10 days in. I'm doing the treatment in Spain but in conjunction with a London clinic. I saw a doctor today who advised me to stop taking the prognova and take advice form the Spanish clinic.  The U.K doctor said the reaction may be hormonal changes but didn't want to take any risks with blood clots etc. Or may be an allergic reaction to Progynova/oestrogen. I fully understand him stopping the treatment as don't want to take any risks with my health. Just upsetting. 
Has anyone heard of this happening before?  Really upset that this might be the end of the road for me. 
Does anyone know of any alternatives to Progynova?
Thank you very much.


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh HillBill, that's really harsh and I'm terribly sorry your mock cycle has cancelled.. saying that thank goodness it was only your mock cycle. 

Now I've not had an allergic reaction to Progynova but I do if I enter them vaginally.. I get thrush really bad. When I last cycled with it in Feb/March I took them orally but they don't seem to work as well.. So my clinic in Cyprus as advised trying their own version called Estrofem and seeing how I get on with these vaginally and backed up orally.. I also add Evorel 100 patches (I do have a lining which is most stubborn).. As you are cycling in Spain I bet they have their own version and I wonder if that's an option for you also ask them if they would also add Evorel patches to help you.. 

All the very best of luck xx


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Hillbill

So sorry to hear that your mock cycle has been cancelled   It's very disappointing for you.

There are different types of estrogen, eg patches, perhaps yor clinic could try different ones? Alternatively, if you still ovulate and have periods, you could do a freeze all cycle with the donor, then a natural (meds free) transfer, where they track your cycle and put the embryo back 3 to 5 days after your ovulation.

I hope that something can be worked out for you


----------



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies. Really good to get your advice, this is all very new to me so don't really understand it fully. 
I've made a note and will ask my clinic.
I really hope they have an alternative plan for me. I surely can't be the only one allergic to Progynova!
Thanks again.


----------



## Littlebab (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi HilBill
So sorry to hear of your cycle being affected because of your reaction to progynova.. I am sure they must have an alternative drug you can take. I do hope so!
I am just 2 days into my mock cycle preparing for transfer in Spain in September and will also be taking progynova as part of my scheduled treatments. 
Miss sunshine22 seems to have a lot of knowledge I'm sure they will find an alternative.
I would be very surprised if they haven't got an alternative Estrogen drug for you as the fertility clinics in Spain seem to be far ahead most.
I'm crossing my fingers for you. The very best of luck.
X


----------



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi ladies

Just wanted to give you an update and also in case anyone else reads this and has the same issues 😊
I've spoken to my clinic in Spain and they have suggested I try with the patches. So I have to wait for my period to arrive and go ahead with the patches. This way they will see if I had an allergic reaction to Progynova.  Fingers crossed. And if I am still allergic the next option would be for the donor lady to freeze all her eggs and I do a natural cycle with them. So there is some hope!!  Praying the patches work for me!!  

Thanks for listening and for all your help.


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

That's great news HillBill, the patches worked for me. Albeit I did have to have them along side the prog orally but they defiantly made a difference for me. All the very best of luck xx


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Hillbill

Glad they've come back with options for you. Natural FET are great (if you do turn out to be allergic to progynova). It's better for your endo (mine has definitely got worse with 4 attempts in the last yr, plus I now have adenomyosis which is caused by high estrogen), and also means you wouldn't be on any meds if you got a bfp. I had a completely natural FET, a couple of years ago, and it was the only transfer where I think something tried to implant.

Best of luck, hope it goes well for you.


----------

